# lol PPro Ebay auction, really???



## Captobvious (Feb 18, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/9-CPU-PROCE...217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4170b8faa1

Best guess is this is only worth about $140 currently.... over $200 on ebay. Is anyone else confused? /facepalm


----------



## macfixer01 (Feb 18, 2013)

That's a typical gold scrap auction on Ebay unfortunately. Mostly amateurs bidding on what they think it could be worth without knowing. If you go by the generally accepted estimate of 0.4 to 0.5 Grams of gold per Pentium Pro, then the gold value could be somewhere between $183 and $229. Even in the best case though there's still the labor and chemical costs to consider. At least they're not paying shipping on top of that!


----------



## Captobvious (Feb 18, 2013)

macfixer01 said:


> That's a typical gold scrap auction on Ebay unfortunately. Mostly amateurs bidding on what they think it could be worth without knowing. If you go by the generally accepted estimate of 0.4 to 0.5 Grams of gold per Pentium Pro, then the gold value could be somewhere between $183 and $229. Even in the best case though there's still the labor and chemical costs to consider. At least they're not paying shipping on top of that!



Yeah I would rather err on the side of caution with PPro and just go with the generally accepted 0.3 gram estimate across the board, but that's me


----------



## necromancer (Feb 18, 2013)

30.55 each, wow & double wow


----------



## masonwebb (Apr 17, 2013)

I really hope to come by some cpu's from scrapping lol. I think i'll just sell them on eBay!


----------

